# Harmless earthworm?



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

I am thinking that this is just a small earthworm, but wanted confirmation for peace of mind. 

It emerged from the dirt of a quarantined plant, and I need to be sure that it's ok before I nuke the plants in my quarantine tank. It seems to crawl around red end first.










What do you think?


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Does it lift up the red end and wave it around kind of like a finger? If so... Nemertean


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like a nemertean... Not the end of the world, but not fun either...


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't seen it waving the red end around. I put a couple flies in there just to see if it would take them down - Overnight, and the flies are still running around in there unscathed. In any case.. I am thinking better safe than sorry. Luckily all these plants are in a quarantine tank


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

On the subject of earthworms, I suggest you add 10 or so to each of your tanks, I have and the micro fauna has reached an all time high! If you can't though you should at least add them to froglet grow out tank to boost micro fauna populations.

D


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Some things to consider regarding earthworms in your vivarium:
- Earthworms would be in direct competition for resources with your microfauna (isopods, springtails, etc.);
- The microfauna does the same job that earthworms would do (cleanup, decompose, etc.), just much slower;
- Earthworms eat half their weight per day. Your substrate will soon be a pile of casting (soggy mush);
- Frogs won't eat earthworms;


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have small worms very similar to these in one of my tanks. They do just look like small earthworms, but I have seen none larger. Do they thrash violently if you touch them? Mine make a mess of the tank with their castings, they like to hang out in leaf buds keeping them from developing right, and between large leaves and the glass. They started in the substrate and moved up. I recommend eradication before they become established. There are hundreds of species of earthworms that range from an inch to several feet, you can clearly see the dirt he's been eating. Nemerteans have always seemed opaque to me.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Dendroguy said:


> On the subject of earthworms, I suggest you add 10 or so to each of your tanks, I have and the micro fauna has reached an all time high! If you can't though you should at least add them to froglet grow out tank to boost micro fauna populations.
> 
> D


Is this something that a lot of other members do? I think I've read on the boards that worms are not recommended because they may carry pathogens?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Never add anything from the outside you can't disinfect as you may add something that will find your frog as a host. I would assume an earthworm may carry a wide variety of pathogens/parasites.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine were not added, they stowed away. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

TDK said:


> Never add anything from the outside you can't disinfect as you may add something that will find your frog as a host. I would assume an earthworm may carry a wide variety of pathogens/parasites.


I totally agree, but the earthworms I add are from a culture.

Edit: By the way, where are you in NC?

D


----------

